# SW Float trip?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

The smallie are on FIRE right now here in the SW, and it would be a great time to get a little impromptu OGF float together.

So, who wants to assemble the plastic Navy, and get a float organized here in the next few weeks? 

Depending on the number of people interested, we could hit either the GMR near Dayton (would accommodate more paddlers), the LMR, the Stillwater, or anywhere. We just need a picnic area at the end of the float to get some nourishment, and brag about the all smallies we caught!


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I'd be interested, I even finally bought an Ohio fishing license this afternoon. My only problem is I recently went out and got a REAL job (no more self-employment) and I change shifts every 4 weeks. This Sunday I go back on days but my off days are Tuesday and Wednesday. I'd be available Tues/Wed or any day after 3:00 pm.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Tue/Wed is going to be tough to pull off! I was thinking a Saturday morning.

However, I do personally fish almost every Wednesday after work. If you want to float is SW Ohio, SE Indiana, or N KY on a Wednesday, shoot me a PM. I can shuttle a 2nd kayak, and might be able to get a canoe on top of the Jeep.


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

Rooster, 

You are killing me with all the smallmouth you are catching. I have yet to catch one and I don't know if I ever will. I thought I caught one this Spring and it turned out to be a spotted bass!?

I would like to float with you guys too. I'll be using my pontoon. Will we be fishing from our boats or will we be beaching them at certain spots to fish?

A Sat. morning would work great for me. I should be free any Sat except 8/19 & 9/16.

I know LMR-Jeff would be interested in this trip too.

BlueWater


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Sounds great, I have a lot of Sat. booked up this month though. I'm going out tomorrow, either EF or OR downtown. Don't have chase car to do float tomorrow, unless you want to hook up, Rooster, and do upper LMR tomorrow (8/12)?
I have always wanted to float upper or mid LMR, tomorrow I have ALL day tomorrow, just need 2nd person/car to get back to put-in. Need to get Creekwalker in on this too.
I'll PM you Rooster, Bluewater, get tomorrow free, and lets do it tomorrow, weather will be great, water is still clear, great conditions.
LMJeff


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

Sorry guys I can't do 8/12. Let me know what date you guys decide on.

BlueWater


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I might be interested depending on my work schedule. I have to work some Sat. lately. But this should be slowing down here the next couple of weeks. I to would like to check out the upper lmr, never fished north of Carl Rhae.(sp?) There is a detailed map from a collage proffesor out of wittenburg u. Google LMR map and you be able to find it. He marked all put in and take outs and places of note along the way. Map is available online Kind of hard to read. Or for purchase but a little pricey. S


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I'm out of commission this weekend (12th). Next weekend might work for me depending on where you make the trip. I'm planning on camping, but don't know where yet, so the location is known by then, I can plan my camping around the float trip  Right now my game plan is to camp at Rocky Fork Lake or Blue Licks in KY, although I'd be up the the Stillwater, GMR, etc.



Rooster said:


> ...plastic Navy


 ... thats a good one 

CW


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

There seems to be a lot of interest, but unfortunately not a lot of availability.

Maybe we could shoot for the fall? Weekends in the summer seem to be booked.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

If anybody wants to team up w/ me tomorrow AM, I will be yakking the LMR for Smallies and saugeye. If I go by myself, I will be putting in at Ft. Ancient, paddling up to I-71 bridge, and floating back. If a fellow yakker were to join me, we could put in at the Wilmington Road access and float to Ft. Ancient. In either case, I plan to be at Ft. Ancient tomorrow about 5:45 AM. I have a 12.5' Perception Caster, Orange.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Fall outing..maybe we can piggyback on the Steelhead outing?

I know that a few people from the SW were planning on going anyway. Ive never fished for Steelhead, and really dont know anything about the area. They are meeting at Mentor Headlands on Saturday October 14th. From the map, I guess they are fishing the Grand River? Can we float?


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Rooster, let's do this thing!  BMcGill and I went out this morning, floated a few miles from Wilmington rd. to Ft. Ancient, smallies, sauger, rock bass, even a little LM Bass!
Pics are in SW Ohio, or my gallery. Great time yakking, fishing, weather and water were perfect!
LMJeff
Let's do that night time drifting for cats too, and or also/during SW float.
LMJeff


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

planning a steelhead trip to the grand river would be good they should be in the river pretty good by then,i,ve fished up there since the mid seventies when the king salmon would come up to spawn and cohos.i know of put in spots and down river spots to take out a lot depends on the fall rains the grand gets pretty muddy after a good rain and takes awhile to clear.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I agree that now is the perfect time for a group float (from a fishing stand point). The smallies are feeding like crazy!

However, availability at this time of year seems to a difficult huddle to overcome.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I'm up for either/both. Labor day weekend is out for me for a float trip unless it is up near Cowan Lake where I'll be camping  I was planning on hitting the steelhead trip as well. I was going for the whole weekend, so if we wanted to float one day and meet up with the OGFers the other day, we could swing it.

If anyone is up for a float near Cowan Lake sometime over Labor Day weekend, let me know (maybe Todd's Fork, LMR, ?).


CW


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm in Pickerington, have an old town otter and would love to be included in any yak trip that isn't toooo far away, i'm going yak crazy and don't know someone to go with because you need 2 cars/trucks. I own an expedition, can haul 4 yaks maybe 5. PM me if intersted or post here. Would like do go a few more times before it gets too cold, I'm a wimp with cold water, but an OGF trip sounds fun if you guys haven't gone or giving up altogher.


----------

